# Why is the Australian Labor Party ripping itself apart?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It has been announced today that Prime Minister Julia Gillard has called for a leadership vote within the Australian Labor Party. Yet again Kevin Rudd seems to be making waves within the party with yet another challenge for the leadership. Is the Australian Labor Party in danger of ripping itself apart?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

They know they're out at the next election... Labor is bad for Australia!


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It seems bizarre how so many political parties seem intent on ripping themselves apart. As they say, opposition don't win elections, governing parties lose them


----------

